# Purchasing Betta fish



## melek

My aquariums almost set up. Now looking to buy a fish from my local shop but how do I tell if the fish is in good health? This is my first betta and Im a little lost?! Please help!

:fish:


----------



## Bettawhisperer

I have some good quality show Bettas for sale. PM me.


----------



## Revolution1221

dont buy a betta from this guy ^^^ its not like his bettas win first place or nothing  lol but bettawhisperer i showed ur avatar picture to some guy who comes into my work that is obsessed with bettas and im pretty sure he almost started crying lol


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Crying why? This avatar Boy just took First Place in New Breeders Class in a show in Cal. in Aug. All of my Bettas are top quality fish and fed with the best pellet and live foods.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

this guys brother just took Best in his class and Best over all in the whole show of 357 entries. He's a MG Black lace HM.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

This is another of my Bettas.
He's a Pheno Melano Black HM










Now your friend should really be crying. LOL


----------



## emc7

Healthy fish that aren't too cold to move are active, curious, symmetrical with even fins, bright eyes, have all their scales, have no visible ich, lumps, haze, fuzz, flukes, or anything else hanging off them except maybe food-colored poop. There should be not blood, and no clear or uneven "poop". Take a magnifier, look at both sides. Healthy fish swim straight and level. Fin rays should be straight, not broken. Fins out, not clamped.

One issue with store bettas is they are often cold enough to just sit there and you can't watch them swim in the little bowl or know their age.

Whatever fish you get should go in quarantine if it's not going to live alone.


----------



## Revolution1221

Bettawhisperer said:


> Crying why? This avatar Boy just took First Place in New Breeders Class in a show in Cal. in Aug. All of my Bettas are top quality fish and fed with the best pellet and live foods.


lol crying when because that betta is amazing lol. and when i said not to buy one from u it was a joke thats why i said its not like ur bettas win first place or anything because i know they do lol.


----------



## Chard56

I don't care for MG's personally but that one is a beauty. The Melano almost made me short out my computer. Drooooll... I got back into Betta's a little over 3 years ago after seeing all the new (new to me anyway) colors and tail shapes. Now I practically eat, sleep and dream Betta's. Here's one of my 6th generation Copper CT's







and F1 Blue Marble from a Blue BFOHM.







I now have over 700 Betta's from a week old to 3 years. So Melek be careful you too may get hooked!!


----------



## Bettawhisperer

I don't normally either but I got that line from the women who is the top IBC show winner in the counrty. So when she offered them to me I couldn't resist.LOL..........I bred the Black boy three times hoping to get more and no blacks in any of them. That's why they are so rare. Also Black Melano Females are sterile so you have to do outcross breedings with the males. I crossed him with two different Blue females and then tried a Green female and all I got were marbles and solids which is ok to because they were beautiful. Infact the show boy in my avatar is his son.


----------



## Chard56

*Black strains*

Have you spawned siblings of the Green offspring? I had a Black Orchid CT I bought at the Petco near me. I couldn't find a female to match so I bred him to one of my Copper CT's. A week later I read an article about the "new" Double Black and I could get that color by crossing Black Orchid with Copper in the 2nd generation. I was to get Green multi's in F1. I figured I was phsycotic,err I mean phsyic having already spawned them before reading the article. Ha ha! I love Melanos but didn't want to do all that cross breeding to achieve them. I seem to take a detour off the beaten path so when I got Green with Red wash and White Platinum with Red or Baby Blue and White with Red and Baby Blue fins I figured that was typical since I didn't know the males background and six generations ago I started my Copper line with a Red/White & Blue CT and a dark Green DT female. So I'm waiting for them to mature a little more to spawn a couple Green sibs and see if I get any black ones out of the deal. If I get any Black Orchids I'll be thrilled as I really like their coloring. You may try spawning your green sibs to see if it takes a couple generations.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Have done that. No blacks. Also the Pheno Melano gene is different then the CT genes so maybe you'll get lucky. I just uploaded some new pictures in my album. Go check it out.There is a beautiful Multi Green HM male in there. He won IBC's Best in Show two years ago.


----------

